

Ex-Nokians Crowdfund A Device To Democratize The Internet Of Things - actraub
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/10/thingsee-one-kickstarter/

======
thefficient
Nice development platform, great connectivity and plenty of sensors available.
What about SW possibilities?

------
jyrleske
Nice looking device, I've seen it live.

